# Michael Kors Island



## jasper17 (Apr 3, 2005)

Holy cow, this is the best smelling stuff I've come across in a long time!  Very fresh and summery.

This is what the Sephora write-up says about it:

Island Michael Kors 

The Ultimate Getaway. The New Fragrance for Women.

A chic and relaxed attitude to last all year long. A sparkling, lush, and radiant fragrance of humid florals and tropical waters.

Notes:
Kauai Waterfalls, Oxygenated Water, Chinese Kiwi, Hydroponic Honeysuckle, Parrot Tulip, Champaca Flowers, Ginger Lilies, Bulgarian Rose, Stephanotis, White Bark Accord, Galapagos Driftwood.
Style:
Sparkling. Lush. Radiant.


Anybody have it yet and any thoughts on it?  I've only just smelled samples  8)


----------



## gems2374 (Apr 17, 2005)

*kors*

anyplace online to get a sample of this?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2005)

omg i JUST bought this on saturday at nordies! it's AMAZING!!!!  i absolutely LOVE IT!!!! they had the gift set for mothers day with the lotion and shower gel too! i used the shower gel this morning and it's DELISH!!!! it is perfect for summer!


----------



## Krystle (Apr 19, 2005)

there was a swatch in my allure this month and it made my whole kitchen smell great!  this is a definite for me this summer


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

I was debating on buying this but you guys just sold me on it :X Between this and Tommy Bahamas new perfume I think Im gonna be broke...


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok so maybe a trip to Sephora is in order to get some =


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_I was debating on buying this but you guys just sold me on it :X Between this and Tommy Bahamas new perfume I think Im gonna be broke..._

 
tommy bahama is DELISH!!! i got a sample when i bought the Island set..me thinks i'm gonna have to get tommy bahama too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  don't worry jan, u and i will be broke but damned if we won't smell like a million bucks!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
I was debating on buying this but you guys just sold me on it :X Between this and Tommy Bahamas new perfume I think Im gonna be broke...

 
tommy bahama is DELISH!!! i got a sample when i bought the Island set..me thinks i'm gonna have to get tommy bahama too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  don't worry jan, u and i will be broke but damned if we won't smell like a million bucks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ROFL Yes we are!! I ordered Island it is gonna come tomorrow Im so excited...Now if I can just hold off on buying tommy bahama to save for the new mac collections...God between perfume and makeup I am such a junkie.. 

I ordered the tommy bahama sample as well, so Ill see how much Im lemming it tomorrow....*stays away from sephora*


----------



## Antoinette (May 2, 2005)

Where can I get this MK Island and the Tommy Bahama? Does it have to be a boutique or do department stores in Canada, like the Bay and Sears have them?? I haven't seen Tommy Bahama anywhere!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Id try Sephora...or Macys?


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

i bought mine at nordies!


----------



## Chelsea (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Antoinette* 
_Where can I get this MK Island and the Tommy Bahama? Does it have to be a boutique or do department stores in Canada, like the Bay and Sears have them?? I haven't seen Tommy Bahama anywhere!_

 
I saw TB at sears


----------

